# 和愛気



## bmbsa

Hi there,


Could anyone kindly translate the text on the attached image to English, I don't know if it is in Chinese or Japanese


Thanks in advance


----------



## lazarus1907

It looks like Japanese to me: 和愛気 (not too sure about the first one, though), but it could be cantonese. In any case, they are traditional characters.

The first one is harmony
The second one is love
The third one is mind/spirit

Together, as a whole word, I have no idea


----------



## charlie2

(1).I don't think these are Chinese characters, traditional or simplified.
The simplified version for the famous "Qi" is 气 in Chinese and not 気. 気 should be Japanese. And the traditional character for "Qi" is 氣。
(2).It is not Cantonese.


----------



## Copycat

charlie2 said:
			
		

> 気 should be Japanese.


 
I think you are correct, all of them are Japanese. The 3 words should be "peace", "love", and "spirit".


----------



## toscairn

Yeah, i agree. Those three letters are proper to Japanese. The three letters juxtaposed are most likely be his favorite words or mottos, which is often the case in tatoo.


----------



## bmbsa

*spirit* can have many different meanings in English, is it same in Japanese or does it have a specific meaning?


----------



## Xaphirezst

Hmm... Aren't Japanese and Chinese have the same characters?


----------



## charlie2

Xaphirezst said:
			
		

> Hmm... Aren't Japanese and Chinese have the same characters?


Sorry, no, as shown by this thread. For those characters you find which are common to Chinese and Japanese, they may mean totally different things.


----------



## lazarus1907

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Sorry, no, as shown by this thread. For those characters you find which are common to Chinese and Japanese, they may mean totally different things.



...but Japanese adopted the Chinese writting system, so characters normally mean the same, or something related.


----------



## linguist786

Xaphirezst said:
			
		

> Hmm... *Aren't* Japanese and Chinese have the same characters?


*Don't .....


----------

